# Shed talk....



## Fab Foodie (9 Nov 2019)

A place for all things shed related.

Me and @Hill Wimp have just had our small but beautifully formed courtyard garden refurbed including a workshop shed and a BBQ/outdoor cooking stuff shed.

Currently insulating and lining the workshop shed.

Feeling very manly.


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2019)

I'm just off out, but I'll slap up poc kf my humble shed over the coming days.


----------



## newfhouse (9 Nov 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> A place for all things shed related.
> 
> Me and @Hill Wimp have just had our small but beautifully formed courtyard garden refurbed including a workshop shed and a BBQ/outdoor cooking stuff shed.
> 
> ...


Nice to see it comes with its own outside convenience too.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Nov 2019)

newfhouse said:


> Nice to see it comes with its own outside convenience too.


Some things are best done outside....


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2019)

You might want to clean out the pond. Its choked up with algae.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Nov 2019)

Discovered that my shed roof had a leak just as the summer dry weather  was replaced by the current deluge . Wanting to do a proper job I've tied a plastic tarpaulin over it. It'll be sometime in the spring before there will be a sufficiently long weather window for me to sort it properly. That will of course eat into my Spring


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Nov 2019)

Cor - proper electrics and all! After 3 years I finally got around to running an extension cable out to mine


----------



## GM (9 Nov 2019)

Basil's naughty room perchance! 🐶


----------



## Dayvo (9 Nov 2019)

newfhouse said:


> Nice to see it comes with its own outside convenience too.



I thought that was his sentry box! 💂‍♂️

That'll be nice and cosy, I imagine. Enjoy your hours/days in there.


----------



## lazybloke (9 Nov 2019)

Nice paving. I like the lawn for picnics and croquet, but can you put some of it aside for meadow flowers?


----------



## cyberknight (9 Nov 2019)

Just got around to cladding mine, solid enough to stand till I drop


----------



## tom73 (9 Nov 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Nice paving. I like the lawn for picnics and croquet, but can you put some of it aside for meadow flowers?



Croquet oh how common


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2019)

Just knocked my shed down.Did intend to buy a new shed ,the old one had gone rotten.

Checked if I could reorganise the garage.The area in front of th up and over doors was an area that I could utilise as I don’t park the car in the garage.Can get the car in but can’t get out of the car.

Result freed up an area of wall to hang my gardening tools saving me approximately 400 to 500 pounds less £130 for the skip.

The area where the shed stood was already slabbed .Will now be a bbq patio area.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Nov 2019)

pawl said:


> area of wall to hang my gardening tools


I've never found a tidy solution for my gardening tools. What did you do/use?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Nov 2019)

Diogenes said:


> After 3 years


That was quick. It's taking me even longer. Indeed currently have a paraffin hurricane lamp in my shed. Without paraffin


----------



## slowmotion (9 Nov 2019)

That's a fine looking shed Fabbers. Don't forget to leave space for the beer fridge and a poster of Raquel Welsh in a fur bikini.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Nov 2019)

Surely it should be posters of other sheds?

Or is that just me?


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I've never found a tidy solution for my gardening tools. What did you do/use?





I use a garden tool holder,it consists of frame with a double hooks which attaché to the frame.There are eight hooks
The smaller tools I use masonry nails

I if you go onto Agriframes web site and look under storage and tool racks you will find various tool storage items Hope that helps.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Nov 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I've never found a tidy solution for my gardening tools. What did you do/use?



I use a second, smaller shed


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> Basil's naughty room perchance! 🐶


My naughty room....I know my place!


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Nov 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Nice paving. I like the lawn for picnics and croquet, but can you put some of it aside for meadow flowers?


We have a raised bed for that and our Hop plant :-)


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Nov 2019)

pawl said:


> I if you go onto Agriframes web site and look under storage and tool racks you will find various tool storage items Hope that helps.


Neat stuff and good prices. Certainly did help - Thanks


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Neat stuff and good prices. Certainly did help - Thanks




Pleasure


----------



## Stephenite (9 Nov 2019)

Sadly, I don't have a shed (or anywhere to put it) at my main place of residence in the town but, I do have one at the "summer" cottage. 







The keen-eyed among you may see it's listing to the left. Over the years it's has been used as a wood store, general storage space and outside toilet (of the deep hole variety). I think the shed is slowly being swallowed by the toilet. But, hey, it's still a shed (and I've always wanted a shed). Just of the country - not townie - variety.


----------



## mudsticks (9 Nov 2019)

One day I shall have a bike shed like this.

(I've got a thing about wiggly tin )

OK so I do have a big (15 x 30 m sq) wooden farm barn, but that's full of farmy stuff. 

I'd like a proper pink bike shed too. 

Yes I know.. Soo demanding.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Nov 2019)

Stephenite said:


> Sadly, I don't have a shed (or anywhere to put it) at my main place of residence in the town but, I do have one at the "summer" cottage.
> 
> View attachment 492353
> 
> ...


Magnificent! I'm sick with jealousy.


----------



## Stephenite (9 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Magnificent! I'm sick with jealousy.


I am truly blessed.


----------



## Mr Celine (10 Nov 2019)

I like the outdoor subuteo pitch.


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Nov 2019)

@Fab Foodie I thought you already had a shed, granted one on wheels, but a shed nonetheless?


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Nov 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> @Fab Foodie I thought you already had a shed, granted one on wheels, but a shed nonetheless?


Tiz true, but am not allowed to fettle my bike in there....


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Nov 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> A place for all things shed related.
> 
> Me and @Hill Wimp have just had our small but beautifully formed courtyard garden refurbed including a workshop shed and a BBQ/outdoor cooking stuff shed.
> 
> ...






Stunning job, paving looks fantastic, i used to see so many jobs using nice stuff done badly. 

That shed will be lovely when you are a naughty boy


----------



## Phaeton (10 Nov 2019)

It's too small, no matter how big it is it'll be too small


----------



## rogerzilla (10 Nov 2019)

I cleaned mine out a few weeks ago. It's about 7" x 11" and there was a LOT of junk, some left by the previous resident. I need to re-felt it next year. Have also upgraded the security as there have been a lot of shed and garage break-ins round here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Nov 2019)

Stephenite said:


> Sadly, I don't have a shed (or anywhere to put it) at my main place of residence in the town but, I do have one at the "summer" cottage.
> 
> View attachment 492353
> 
> ...


You very rarely see a lean-to lean too!


----------



## cyberknight (10 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It's too small, no matter how big it is it'll be too small


i need to leave the door open to use the turbo, good job as im dripping after about 10 mins even in these temps .


----------



## rogerzilla (10 Nov 2019)

My new hasp and staple fitting didn't go so well. It's a 2kg monster with plates to reinforce the inside too. Unfortunately the bolts are 10mm too short to get the plates, nuts and washers on. Fitted without the plates for now, and 60mm bolts ordered.

The hinges could probably do with the odd coach bolt in them but they are fitted with decent long security screws to thwart the average junkie with a screwdriver.


----------



## tom73 (10 Nov 2019)

I miss my shed


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Nov 2019)

tom73 said:


> I miss my shed


If you practice a lot you will eventually hit it


----------



## tom73 (10 Nov 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> If you practice a lot you will eventually hit it


That's the thing one day I did with a lump hammer hence no more shed.


----------



## rogerzilla (10 Nov 2019)

I once locked myself in the shed by accident. You know the little wooden strips that pivot on a screw, just to hold the door closed against the wind? One spun into place...


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Nov 2019)

meta lon said:


> Stunning job, paving looks fantastic, i used to see so many jobs using nice stuff done badly.
> 
> That shed will be lovely when you are a naughty boy


True, the previous job was very shoddy.


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Nov 2019)

Found a little piece of wooden dowel in the Crypt Of Crap (an old kitchen cabinet in the garage once used for tools but now just full of random bits) which will be ideal for plugging the holes left by the old lock. If I have a 10mm wood drill.


----------



## keithmac (12 Nov 2019)

I've got a 4x3m "workshop" and built a wooden shed for the Lay-z-Spa (to be fair the family have used it loads over summer.

I have a smaller shed at the back too.

Needless to say they are all full and I need more room!.

Fancy converting our loft but it's full as well..


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Nov 2019)

keithmac said:


> I've got a 4x3m "workshop" and built a wooden shed for the Lay-z-Spa (to be fair the family have used it loads over summer.
> 
> I have a smaller shed at the back too.
> 
> ...


Hot shedding!


----------



## rogerzilla (13 Nov 2019)

That's not even a garden. It's a shed park.


----------



## keithmac (13 Nov 2019)

There's a bit of grass for the dogs!.


----------



## rogerzilla (13 Nov 2019)

Or, there's room for another six sheds.


----------



## keithmac (13 Nov 2019)

I've got my eye on a metal lean to shed for my lads kit but don't think my wife will let that one go!.

In hindsight I should have built a big brick "shed" right across the back but the house was priority and took a fair bit of sorting out!.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2019)

keithmac said:


> There's a bit of grass for the dogs!.
> View attachment 492817



Thats in need of some plants, it would look lovely with flower beds.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Nov 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> That's not even a garden. It's a shed park.


Shedheaven....


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Nov 2019)

My pal ‘Brighton Bob’ up in the Outer Hebs has finally got around to demolishing his shed before the weather did!


----------



## keithmac (14 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Thats in need of some plants, it would look lovely with flower beds.



We've got 3 big pot planters on the patio, first year they had flowers in and they've just been empty for last two years.

Our 1 1/2 and 8 month old Labradors would see any plants off in no time.

I'm not a "gardener" unfortunately.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2019)

keithmac said:


> We've got 3 big pot planters on the patio, first year they had flowers in and they've just been empty for last two years.
> 
> Our 1 1/2 and 8 month old Labradors would see any plants off in no time.
> 
> I'm not a "gardener" unfortunately.



Thats a shame.


----------



## sheddy (14 Nov 2019)

There must be a way to keep the dogs off the planters...
Put in stout canes to make a teepee and plant some climbers in the centre ?
Or a wooden obelisk thingy ?


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Nov 2019)

Draught-proofed it as well as possible and put some moisture-absorbing crystals in there. The bikes don't seem to rust but paint cans certainly do.


----------



## derrick (17 Nov 2019)

If your gonna have a shed, Have a proper one.
If i had room i would have a Barn.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Nov 2019)

Managed to get the small shed out today to paint behind and in-between before electrics connected and it becomes immobile.....











more internal tidying-up work tomoz. Then, work benches and bike rack!


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Dec 2019)




----------



## Milkfloat (3 Dec 2019)

Sorry Fabbers, but this came to mind


----------



## SteveF (3 Dec 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 495239


That santa suit needs a bit of work mate...


----------



## wormo (3 Dec 2019)

I was lucky that the house we bought had been owned by a builder who built a brick extension for his tools. It has a separate alarm. All my bikes and electric tools are stored in there.


----------



## Beebo (3 Dec 2019)

SteveF said:


> That santa suit needs a bit of work mate...


----------



## oldwheels (3 Dec 2019)

I have a large poly tunnel now well beyond it’s use by date and held together in bits with sticky tape. Given up on growing things in it so it is now a stick shed and sometimes bike store and used for fettling bikes as my sheds proper have no room currently and are in process of getting cleared out —-slowly.


----------



## Speicher (3 Dec 2019)

SteveF said:


> That santa suit needs a bit of work mate...



Is the work mate in the shed? She might already be wearing her Santa Suit. 

🤔


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Dec 2019)

SteveF said:


> That santa suit needs a bit of work mate...


Ho ho ho little boy....


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Dec 2019)

Beebo said:


> View attachment 495262


Excellent!


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> Is the work mate in the shed? She might already be wearing her Santa Suit.
> 
> 🤔


Not yet....working on it....


----------



## keithmac (3 Dec 2019)

Those overalls are far too clean @Fab Foodie !.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Dec 2019)

keithmac said:


> Those overalls are far too clean @Fab Foodie !.


It’s because I is such a pro painter....


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Dec 2019)

Work benches installed for me and @Hill Wimp


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Dec 2019)

A shed with skirting boards! Well bless my socks!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2019)

Diogenes said:


> A shed with skirting boards! Well bless my socks!


That's to cover up the wonky sawing of the inner panelling.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Dec 2019)

Diogenes said:


> A shed with skirting boards! Well bless my socks!


Posh, us....


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Dec 2019)

raleighnut said:


> That's to cover up the wonky sawing of the inner panelling.


Errr, kinda ;-)


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Dec 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Managed to get the small shed out today to paint behind and in-between before electrics connected and it becomes immobile.....
> 
> View attachment 494863
> 
> ...


Did you need to disconnect the cistern and pan?


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Dec 2019)

raleighnut said:


> That's to cover up the wonky sawing of the inner panelling.


The boring answer is that using standard sized plywood sheets and working from the top of the wall down left me with a 100mm gap to the floor.....


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Dec 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 495239




Mr Angry from Purley


----------



## raleighnut (9 Dec 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> The boring answer is that using standard sized plywood sheets and working from the top of the wall down left me with a 100mm gap to the floor.....


Gawd, that's a tall shed if an 8x4 isn't long enough.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Dec 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Gawd, that's a tall shed if an 8x4 isn't long enough.



They were out of 8x4 at Jewsons so they sent him 4x8


----------



## newfhouse (9 Dec 2019)

Purley isn't what it used to be...


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Dec 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Gawd, that's a tall shed if an 8x4 isn't long enough.


Yebbut wastage dear boy, wastage!


----------



## raleighnut (10 Dec 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yebbut wastage dear boy, wastage!


----------



## Skibird (6 Jan 2020)

This is the shed hubby has recently built, or mini house as I call it lol, and it's much bigger than the picture has you believe.


----------



## derrick (6 Jan 2020)

Skibird said:


> This is the shed hubby has recently built, or mini house as I call it lol, and it's much bigger than the picture has you believe.


A proper man cave,


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Jan 2020)

Very nice. Just needs a rocking chair, a shotgun and a spitoon to finish it off.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2020)

Skibird said:


> This is the shed hubby has recently built, or mini house as I call it lol, and it's much bigger than the picture has you believe.


Top shedding!


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jan 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Very nice. Just needs a rocking chair, a shotgun and a spitoon to finish it off.


Don't forget the Still.


----------



## lazybloke (11 Jan 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 495239


Spot the difference?


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jan 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Very nice. Just needs a rocking chair, a shotgun and a spitoon to finish it off.


----------



## keithmac (15 Feb 2020)

This is my final shed (for the time being!), 10ft x 4ft. Needs a few security modifications but basically same as my big shed.

It's a Yardmaster, my other one (workshop) is still good as new 12+ years later so went with the same brand.

Put it up on my own last Monday which wasn't the best idea really, especially lifting the roof on!.

Ideal for kids tut and I might reclaim my workshop back hopefully!.


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2020)

@keithmac 

I would like to put a very mini storage chest in my garden. Something like the small green one in your pictures. Is it a Kettler? Most of the ones I have seen are brown or grey and I would like one to blend in better with the garden. Can you remember where you got it, and is it wood that you have painted?


----------



## keithmac (15 Feb 2020)

Speicher said:


> @keithmac
> 
> I would like to put a very mini storage chest in my garden. Something like the small green one in your pictures. Is it a Kettler? Most of the ones I have seen are brown or grey and I would like one to blend in better with the garden. Can you remember where you got it, and is it wood that you have painted?



It's a Keter, it is green plastic (wood textured).

Their new one is called "Store it out" but can't see one available in green?.

That one is knocking on 10 years old now!, think it came from Argos?.

You can buy the green ones 2nd hand still, just be careful as I don't think they would come apart easily without breaking.

They are a great storage unit, comes with built in floor.


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2020)

keithmac said:


> It's a Keter, it is green plastic (wood textured).
> 
> Their new one is called "Store it out" but can't see one available in green?.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I have a Keter tall cupboard that is about the same age. Now I know the brand I can narrow down the search.


----------



## bikingdad90 (15 Feb 2020)

@keithmac genuinely curious as to why you have three sheds. Why not get one big shed?


----------



## keithmac (15 Feb 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> @keithmac genuinely curious as to why you have three sheds. Why not get one big shed?



The 4mx3m was supposed to be my workshop, has a 4 meter long workbench down one side (full of kids tut..).

The wood one is for the Lay-z-Spa, family used it loads and it was a pain to pack it up so built a wooden shed with porous mat floor for that last year.

Bought the new Yardmaster to clear out the workshop, fed up of moving everything to us the vice etc.

The plastic Keter has kids roll mats and lawnmower in it.

Just how it panned out over the years really.

Was looking forward to sorting the garden out tomorrow but no chance if the forecast is correct!.


----------



## keithmac (9 Mar 2020)

Nearly got my "workshop" back, and made a covered storage are in no-mans-land (still a tip mind!).


----------



## cyberknight (9 Mar 2020)

I have half a mind to extend my shed by a couple of foot but not sure if overall its not worth the hassle and would it be easier overall just to buy a bigger shed , currently using a 7x5 and i have room for an 8x6 easily


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Mar 2020)

keithmac said:


> Nearly got my "workshop" back, and made a covered storage are in no-mans-land (still a tip mind!).
> 
> View attachment 507690
> 
> ...


A wood storage area is something I need to construct in our carport....just can’t chuck-out good timber.


----------



## keithmac (9 Mar 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> A wood storage area is something I need to construct in our carport....just can’t chuck-out good timber.



No neither can I, and it's bloomin' expensive to boot!.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2020)

Anyone thinking of self isolating in their shed?


----------



## derrick (9 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Anyone thinking of self isolating in their shed?


I have a full beer chiller. and kettle in my man cave.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Anyone thinking of self isolating in their shed?


Oh yesss....


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Anyone thinking of self isolating in their shed?



Garage. Has internet, fan heater, Zwift (two screens - one for Zwift, the other netflix), bikes, camping stove (must leave up and over open for that. Just need floor space for an air bed !


----------



## keithmac (9 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Anyone thinking of self isolating in their shed?



Quite regularly!.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2020)

keithmac said:


> Quite regularly!.



Permanently !


----------



## jowwy (9 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> Garage. Has internet, fan heater, Zwift (two screens - one for Zwift, the other netflix), bikes, camping stove (must leave up and over open for that. Just need floor space for an air bed !


Man cave is thermal lined, tv, sky tv, internet, heating, big bean bag......could take down the coffee machine and could self isolate no problem lol


----------

